# ports latest versions



## woodson2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok..I've used cvsup to update my ports on version 7.2. When I run a pkg_version -v, every package on my system reports "up-to-date with index"..However, when I receive my daily security run output I get the following...

```
Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:

Affected package: ruby-1.8.7.160,1
Type of problem: ruby -- BigDecimal denial of service vulnerability.
Reference: <http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/portaudit/62e0fbe5-5798-11de-bb78-001cc0377035.html>

Affected package: firefox-2.0.0.20_7,1
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: <http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/portaudit/da185955-5738-11de-b857-000f20797ede.html>

2 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```

I know there are multiple newer versions of firefox in the ports tree. My question is why does my index database not have this information..Is this because firefox-2.0.0.20_7,1 is whats in the stable ports tree....I'm a little confused..Or maybe completely confused...?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

`# cd /usr/ports && make index`

That will update the /usr/ports/INDEX file. It takes about 20 min. on my machine.

Alternatively you can do:
`# cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex`


----------



## woodson2 (Jun 15, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# cd /usr/ports && make index`
> 
> That will update the /usr/ports/INDEX file. It takes about 20 min. on my machine.
> 
> ...



cd /usr/ports && make index
make: don't know how to make index. Stop


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

Your ports tree seems to be broken. There should be a Makefile there.


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

Something is broken, try updating entire ports tree or just fetch fresh one .


----------



## woodson2 (Jun 15, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Something is broken, try updating entire ports tree or just fetch fresh one .



Thanks, I did a portsnap fecth then extract and all seems well now..Thanks to all that answered...


----------

